# Winter honey harvest and honey quality



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

What will the quality of honey be when capped frames are harvested in January due to dead outs ? 
Just curious , I crushed and strained 8 full frames that the bees never got to before dying off.
It tastes very good, is opaque and it is thickening quickly in the jars. Maybe that is normal ?
This is my first honey harvest, got 8 qts of honey from 8 frames.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

It will just be fresher than that harvested earlier.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I feed some of my hives in the fall so I don't extract honey from dead outs. A portion of whats in the frames is sugar. As long as you didn't feed your hives it should be good honey.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

I tried feeding them in the fall but they didn't seem very interested in it so guess I've got pure honey.
I was hoping to hear it would still be good quality honey !


----------

